# hedgehog as cargo = lost baggage?



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm looking for some personal recounts of flying with your hedgehog. I've looked at Air Canada, CanJet (now called something different) & West Jet. For flying with a hedgehog the best option I can find is that they are 'checked baggage.' And the airlines when I called said they are kept at the same cabin temperature/pressure as for passengers. I have a snuggle safe disk & lots of fleece to up the warmth. 

Questions: Has anyone done this? Is it more hassle/danger than worth (I'm traveling from NS, Can to FL, US for a week)? 
Do I 'check' my hedgie when I'm checking my bags or right when boarding? It's been warm here but not 25*C warm, I would hate to look out the window & see her carrier sitting on the tar mat. 
What about lost baggage? I mean if she's checked with the baggage could she not become lost?
& Finally, I know I would need a vet certificate. But has anyone had experience bringing hedgehogs across the boarder & back?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi, I've never flown with a hedgehog before but we have flown with our dog. We flew Air Canada so that's the only airline I can comment on. She was checked in as baggage and we had to change planes once on the way. They took very very good care of her and when we boarded each plane we had the flight attendent check with the baggage crew to make sure she was loaded. They were very happy to check for us and we didn't have any problems. My only concern with you taking your hedgie with you would be flying into the US, I don't know what the requirements are to fly a hedgie in, but I know when I looked into driving to the US with a hedgie from Canada, it was going to require permits from a few different departments. They actually suggested that since I would be in the US for only a few weeks that I was better off to leave her at home, because of all the paperwork involved.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If you are only going for a week, I personally would not take her. It would be more hassle than it's worth. 

I only have 2 experiences with hedgehogs flying and both were within Canada. My Widget came via Air Canada from BC. A friend of mine picked him up at the airport for me and she was not that impressed. 

I had 3 rehome girls that came with their owner from BC via WestJet. She was very impressed by the way they handled the girls and the care they were given. They flew in mid December and there wasn't a problem at all. 

I have heard of a few problems with hedgies on flights and getting cold and being misdirected. If it's not a direct flight I wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Do you really have to put your hedgehog through that? No petsitters in the area? College students training to be a vet tech that pet sit on the side? Friends? 

I would only do this to my hedgehogs if I was moving permanently to the new location. I considered taking them on a road trip once and even avoided that just to avoid the risk of stress.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I do have a friend who has offered to sit for her. I wanted to weight the odds on both ends. New pet sitter vrs travel


----------

